# Kickass quotes throughout the Ages...



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

> Intel’s integrated graphics just don't work. I don't think they will ever work.


Tim Sweeny, CEO Epic Megagames and creator of the Unreal Series



> "...to create a new standard, it takes something that's not just a little bit different. It takes something that's really new, and really captures people's imagination...and the Macintosh, of all the machines I've ever seen, is the only one that meets that standard."


 Bill Gates

I do so love people speaking the truth for once 



> A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallatly. Specialisation is for insects


Lazarus Long in "Time enough for love" R.A Heinlein


----------

